# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Причёска

## Asteriks

*Говорят, что во внешнем облике человека есть две очень важные составляющие: обувь и причёски. Платье или костюм могут быть очень скромными, но причёска и обувь должны быть на высоте. 
Какую стрижку вы носите? Или причёску? Что сейчас в моде? Где стрижётесь? В общём, всё о причёсках и стрижках.*

----------


## Akasey

я лысый и босый!!!

а если серьёзно, то я стригусь уже лет 15 полубоксом

----------


## Asteriks

У меня была почти всегда короткая стрижка, а сейчас я решила стать более женственной и чуть-чуть отпустила волосы. Ещё не приняла причёска ту форму, что мне нужна, но уже скоро).

----------


## Irina

У меня прическа всегда разная.То же и с цветом волос. Стригусь в салоне у одного мастера. Найти такого, с которым вкусы совпадают сложно, но можно

----------


## Marusja

я вот уже почти год волосы отращиваю.....и цвет волос поменяла, так что буду скоро рыжая, длинноволоса и как всегда кучерявая

----------


## Akasey

*Marusja*, а фото? 
и вообще такая тема, что без фото никуда!!!

----------


## Irina

"Выглядеть хорошо" - с каждым новым сезоном это словосочетание меняет смысл. О том, как во внешнем облике правильно отразить модные нынче стремления к натуральности и выглядеть свежо и актуально рассказала Ольга Хатулькова, парикмахер-стилист салона "Итейра".

Какие прически сейчас самые популярные?

Сейчас все стремятся к естественности и натуральности как в укладке, так и в цвете. Все должно быть благородным и нетяжелым, чтобы прическа смотрелась актуально и красиво.

А какие прически и цвета волос, наоборот, не модны?

Поскольку сейчас модны золотистые цвета (возможно, даже с шоколадным оттенком), ушли яркие рыжие, огненно-красные, иссиня-черные цвета, мы все больше двигаемся к натуральным оттенкам и естественному цвету волос.

Если говорить о стрижках, то остались боб, каре, но линия каре спускается чуть ниже. Очень актуальны длинные волосы, которые можно собрать в массу причесок и плетений. И как всегда, вне конкуренции здоровые, красивые волосы, независимо от их длины, формы и объема.

----------


## ПаранойА

У меня длинные волосы и постоянно вьются, сколько бы с ними не сражалась.

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
ну и на фиг тебе с ними сражаться?
длинные и вьющиеся волосы - мечта всех вождей всех народов!!!!

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, я могу поделится с вождями всех народов. Они у меня еще и густые)

----------


## Malaya

ахах..
у меня мягкие волосы..и тож вьются)
длиной по плечи,но хочу длинные..
буду растить)

----------


## Marusja

вот мой новый цвет волос...извиняюсь за плохое качество фоток
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Такой красавице любой цвет будет к лицу!!!

----------


## SDS

О какие женщины у нашем Жодине живут!

----------


## Irina

*Три мифа о волосах*

*
Миф 1

У блондинок более редкие волосы, чем у брюнеток.*

На самом деле ученые доказали, что не существует никакой взаимосвязи между типом и цветом волос. Самые толстые волосы у рыжеволосых дам, однако их меньше, чем у других, - около 80 000. У черноволосых насчитывается около 100 000 волос, у блондинок - около 120 000 - 150 000 волос, а значит, последние обладают самой густой шевелюрой, просто волосы у них немного тоньше. ?
*
Миф 2

Стрижка укрепляет волосы и способствует их быстрому росту.*

Это неверное представление. Единственное, что изменяется при стрижке волос, так это их длина. Структура волоса и его состояние формируется в фолликуле; и на процессы, происходящие там, в большей степени влияет общее состояние организма. Так, для того чтобы волосы были сильными и блестящими, важен целый ряд витаминов, среди которых особо можно выделить витамины групп A и B. При стрижке возможна иллюзия увеличения густоты волос за счет того, что мы всего лишь выравниваем их по длине.
*
Миф 3

Частое мытье вредно.*

Волосы необходимо мыть по мере их загрязнения. Частое мытье (каждый день) рекомендуется в случае более активной выработки кожного сала, чем обычно. И в этом нет ничего страшного. Кстати, как отмечают специалисты, в области головы производится почти 50% всего кожного сала, выделяемого на поверхности тела.

----------

